# Seeking cheap alternative for plywood



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

I make packing creates out of 3/8 to 1/2 inch plywood. Was wondering about any cheap and ideally lighter weight alternatives.

Thanks for any suggestions

jt


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe that is the cheapest you'll find. 

When it comes to shipping...Steel might be a better alternative. :yes:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

fence boards.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I have built lot's of crates for machinery. For single use crates we used 7/16" osb and 2x2 nailers. Wide crown staples hold the flakey board quite securely. Please note that the load must be secured inside the crate. OSB is pretty fragile when subjected to point type impacts. For multiple use we used ply and 1x4 with screws. 
YMMV
Mick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Considering the properties of plywood versus other substrates, it's my best choice.












 









.


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

*Osb*

I saw that OSB in my research and appears not available around the Boston area then I now have shipping cost. Plywood looking good, was trying to think out of the box.

In any case thanks all and I can't believe how active of a forum this is. Hope I can contribute someday.

JT


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Seriously heavy duty cardboard. Of course you are competing against that technology.

My new dishwasher, range, and microwave, all came in heavy duty cardboard boxes with reinforced cardboard bracing and very little wood. Years ago I was on a business commuter jet, and sat next to a rep for high tech cardboard company, he went into great detail about the technology and surprising applications where paper was being shaped and used in that could support some serious weight. In the HVAC industry we used to get A/C units and Furnaces crated in wood, then later wood and cardboard and finally only the real heavy units would have any wood bracing.

Good luck


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Saw a 'how its made' extract on discovery featuring corrugated cardboard and its surprising strength. Remember a value engineering exercise where an alloy pack was changed to resin impregnated paper with huge cost savings.

My company brought in a manager whose job it was to rationalise packaging. For one liquid item we had 23 different bottles. Reduced to 4.
johnep


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*What kind of crates?*

Are these for moving companies or are they for common carriers like UPS or Fed X?


----------



## Jack of some trades (Dec 17, 2010)

*Creates used for shipping turned metal parts*

Incredibly great answers. I should be able to pull together a good presentation for my boss factoring in all facets - material cost including fasteners, time to construct, and impact on shipping weight/cost. Be happy to share if it comes out any good. Cardboard - never thought of that one.

The creates Tony are for shipping metal turned parts. We are a job shop, very hi mix. A common lot size is one. Part(s) are for great big steam engines/turbines. So a common part may be about 15" long and 6" in diameter - solid steel.

jt


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Jack*

The reason I asked was that I used to make moving crates for moving companies. Their crates were quite simple because they loaded on the truck and they unloaded also. No one inbetween. 
They were simple 1 X 4 construction with plain cardboard on the insides - not even stapled on, just sitting there.
I dont believe this would work for you.


----------

